# 1982 GMC Tilt Steering Column



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

The tilt column in my '82 K35 has gotten all wobbly xysport , more than an annoyance now, getting downright dangerous. Has anyone here had these apart? I understand there is a bolt inside that backs off and needs threadlocker or something? 

Before I tear it apart I was hoping someone could give me a step-by-step on what to expect in there. 

This is one of the last problems on my long term evolution project we all call The Bomb, and its been a while since I have seriously been on these sites... 

Thanks....!


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Can't really help with a diagram or anything, but you are right, except there are 3 bolts/screws that have come loose. apparently, they are a real biatch to get at.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

not bad to do.

you need a few tools.

steering wheel puller. 
lock plate remover.
piviot pin removale tool.
i think its inverted torks socket for the bolts.
red locktite.

2-3 hr for your first one. and its basicly all the turn signal guts out / wiper switch guts out. not bad i have done it before.

good site for the older 73-87-91 solid axle chevys is www.ck5.com i am a member there same screen name.

lots of pics and info there.


----------



## bb66chevelle (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you get to this project yet?
If not and you still want that diagram let me know and I'll post it for you.
:salute:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

If you have a diagram of it, please do post it! Been caught up moving my Gramma into a home... :S


----------



## bb66chevelle (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't let this intimidate you!!!!!!!!! Tightening up that column is quite simple, just a little time consuming.
Below the diagram is step by step instructions on how to *completely *break down the column. You do *not *have to go that far, obviously.
I have a computer program called All Data Pro at my shop that gives me any diagram and info on any car or truck from 1982 - 2010.
I searched this column diagram from many different Chevy & GMC trucks from 82 - 87, which are all basicly the same. All of them came up with the exact same diagram which I posted below. 
I have had several of these columns apart in my time. And even though it's been a little while, the diagram dosen't quite match what is in my memory. 
None the less, I hope this is helpful to you and if you have any questions or problems drop me a message or repost.
:salute:

*Automatic Transmission Tilt Steering Column*









*-Remove steering column mounting bracket from steering column. 
-Using tool J-23074 or equivalent, mount steering column assembly onto a suitable vise. 
-On C, G and K models, remove turn signal switch, lock cylinder and ignition switch. -Remove tilt release lever.
-On C, G and K models, remove turn signal housing attaching screws, then the housing. 
-Install tilt release lever, and position steering column into full up (tilt) position. Remove tilt lever spring retainer, spring and guide. Remove pot joint-to-steering shaft clamp bolt, then the intermediate shaft and pot joint assembly. Push on upper steering shaft, then pry off lower bearing retainer clip, bearing reinforcement, bearing and bearing adapter assembly from lower end of column jacket. 
-Remove upper bearing housing pivot pins. 
-Disengage lock shoes, then remove bearing housing. 
-Remove steering shaft from upper end of steering column. 
-Remove upper bearing and inner race. 
-Remove steering shaft centering spheres and anti-lash spring. 
-On C, G and K models, remove steering shaft housing support to gearshift housing attaching bolts, then the housing support. Remove ignition switch actuator rod. 
-Remove shift tube retaining ring and thrust washer. 
-On C, G and K models, install tool J-23072 into lock plate. Turning tool center screw clockwise, force shift tube from housing. Remove shift tube (transmission control lock tube on floor shift models) from lower end of steering column jacket. 
-Remove lock plate and wave washer. 
-On C, G and K models, remove shift lever housing from column jacket. Remove shift lever spring.

To disassemble bearing housing, proceed as follows:
-Remove tilt lever opening shield. 
-Remove lock bolt spring. 
-Remove snap ring from sector drive shaft. 
-Remove drive shaft, sector and lock bolt. 
-Remove rack and rack spring. 
-Remove lock shoe retaining pin, lock shoes and springs. 
-Remove bearings from housing. Remove bearings from bearing housing only if bearings require replacement.*


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Almost seems like it would be less work to just swap the column...?

What are the actual loose parts I'm looking for in there?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*It's really not that bad, have done a few*

of my own years ago. There will be three inverted torx screws that are simply loose. Back one out at at time, place loc-tite on them and snug em up. Once you get into it, they will become more obvious to the eyes. Common problem, usually caused by years of pulling yourself in the truck with the steering wheel etc.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's not as bad as it appears Derek. You only have to go in about half way to get to the bolt (#51 in the exploded view) and for specialty tools just need a lock plate compressor, a pivot pin removal tool (you can make one) and a 1/4" drive T-8 external Torx socket, and a couple hours if you've never done one before. If your '82 still has the original column they're a little easier than the later ones with the dimmer in the turn signal switch.

Of course don't forget the locktite and DON'T over tighten the screws. They're in pot metal so it doesn't take much to pull the threads out.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Go ahead and work on the column that you have. I replaced a column in one of our trucks and a few months later I had to pull it out because it got loose. It really is not that hard. Just some time. You can do it.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. Its a job that just keeps getting bumped for more immediate jobs, but I hope to get to it soon. Steering wheel puller and plate compressor I believe I have... also the inverted torx sockets (tho ever since I bought them I've never needed them lol) No idea what the pivot pin removing tool looks like though...

The current column is an '87 Suburban piece ala ebay, but the original straight column had the dimmer switch already, I thought it was '81 that still had them on the floor?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

derekbroerse;907758 said:


> No idea what the pivot pin removing tool looks like though...
> 
> The current column is an '87 Suburban piece ala ebay, but the original straight column had the dimmer switch already, I thought it was '81 that still had them on the floor?


They weren't phased in until '83 (have seen them both ways on the '83's) so your '82 may have been a late build.

You can buy a pivot pin removal tool at most any parts store for cheap. But I've also made one from a machine screw, a couple nuts and a U shaped piece if 1/8" steel.

He's a couple pics if what the store bought model looks like in action, and after the pin is pulled....


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2004)

a machine screw with a washer thru a socket will work also


----------

